# 4 mo just ate loaf of whole wheat bread



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

It was a loaf of store bought sara lee whole wheat bread he got into. Should i be prepared for the worse or bring him to er asap? He seems fine just really thirsty. Hopefully he passes it easily but i know how sensitive their tummies can be..


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

i`d take the water away, that will make the bread swell up, keep him quiet for some hours, watch for bloating, wouldn't hurt to call the vet and see what they say


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for advice, Vet also reccomended bringing him in if swelling of his tuck region takes place. He was just at the vet 2 days ago for rabies shots so im hoping this passes over.


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

What is it about bread? I have seen a bunch of posts all over the internet about dogs eating loaves of bread. Maybe it is just a type of food that is left out more often. Anyways, I agree with ken k, just watch the pup and wait. Sometimes that is all that can be done.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

You could ask your vet about inducing vomiting with hydrogen peroxide. Bread shouldn't do any harm coming back up.


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks like he will be fine. He's pretty bloated but he doesnt have a racing heart beat and hes not panting like the vet said he would if it became severe. Just have to wait for him to void it now.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

no water, is his left side more extended than the right side?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely keep him quiet and still - due to bloat.

I'm not sure if that much bread is harmful, I wouldn't think so but if it were me I would ring my vet to check. A friends GSD once ate a whole packet of pistachio nuts, he was taken to the vet and they induced vomiting. Nuts are poisonous for dogs but I don't think bread is - anyway call your vet


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My little guy has done this and even ate the plastic when I forgot to put it away what a nightmare, hope he feels better..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Olivia ate half a loaf of challah bread a few weeks ago. Aside from an increase in poop, nothing bad happened. I guess she has good taste when it comes to carbs.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Ares1 said:


> It was a loaf of store bought sara lee whole wheat bread he got into. Should i be prepared for the worse or bring him to er asap? He seems fine just really thirsty. Hopefully he passes it easily but i know how sensitive their tummies can be..


Give him some peanut better n jelly quick  Joking aside he'll be ok, may have a a bout of pudding stools but that's it.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Packen said:


> Give him some peanut better n jelly quick  Joking aside he'll be ok, may have a a bout of pudding stools but that's it.


Lol. You sir win internets for the day. I spilled my water.


----------

